# Fear Factor DC



## Snip 13 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just for fun I thought we could name the things we eat that others might find gross 

Here goes!

I eat sheeps head, baked beef bone marrow on toast, crocodile, snake, blood pudding, liver, chicken necks, black pudding, the bones in sardines, and ox tongue. Can't think of anything else right now, maybe more will come to me later.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweetbreads, tripe, squirrel.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I am top of the food chain....if it walks, crawls, flies, slithers, or swims...it is fair game and, most times, the innards too.  BTW, I love me some blood pudding!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like head cheese...


----------



## babetoo (Jun 28, 2011)

chicken livers. liverwurst, maybe will think of more later.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Just for fun I thought we could name the things we eat that others might find gross.


 
In keeping with the spirit of DC and many cooking forums... here it comes... 

Open up my pantry and you will find Kraft Macaroni & Cheese.
Open up my refrigerator door and you will find Kraft Parmesan Cheese.

Some people find those _very_ gross 

And just to say, I do make homemade mac & cheese and I also have a chunk of parm in the fridge, but the aforementioned _do_ have their uses. As a matter of fact, I have never made a good garlic/parm wing sauce until I put away the fresh and pulled out the "green can". So there 

(and I love Del Monte canned green beans, too!)
Whoo boy!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 28, 2011)

pacanis said:


> In keeping with the spirit of DC and many cooking forums... here it comes...
> 
> Open up my pantry and you will find Kraft Macaroni & Cheese.
> Open up my refrigerator door and you will find Kraft Parmesan Cheese.
> ...



Errrrmmm ..well I don't...my dinner plans changes so I opened my cupboard and I made WalMart brand Mac & Cheese. Oh, and I put Kraft Parm on my salad with Ken's Italian dressing. 

What do I like... pickled herring, fried chicken livers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken and Turkey gizzards and necks, Canned Corned Beef, Spam, Vienna Sausage, Garbanzos (cold from the can), Kirkland Brand Mac n'Cheese, Instant brown rice.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 28, 2011)

*Braunschwieger* (liverwurst),
*Liver* (all kinds),
*Limburger cheese* (when I can find it!),
*Chocolate covered creepy crawlies,
Sashimi* (raw seafood),
*Head cheese,
Beef tongue,*
*Haggis* (chopped sheep lungs and other innards mixed with oatmeal and spices, stuffed into and then boiled in a sheep's stomach),
*Tofu,*
*Anchovies,
Wasabi,
Rocky Mountain Oysters,
Rabbit,
Squirrel,
Fish Sauce,
Alligator,*
  and
*Pickled Watermelon Rind*
  to name a few.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jun 28, 2011)

I ate at McDonalds once.

.40


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bring on the pickled herring!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> I ate at McDonalds once.
> 
> .40



Ewwww...gross!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember camping with a BF years ago and eating a chicken liver from our campfire bird.  He was seriously creeped out.  Also grossed out DH by eating a baby octopus in a cioppino.  Tasted like a bandaide.  Candied ants.  Crunchy.   Sardines as a kid till I discovered the skeletons.  Something that looked like cooked rat in Antigua ( they said it was chicken).  Whole scallops, including the orange stuff and guts in St. Martin ( didn't know any better).


----------



## jabbur (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess I am NOT an adventurous eater!  So far most of the things on these lists you couldn't pay me enough to try!! The exceptions are the Kraft mac'n'cheese and the Kraft Parm and the spam.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 28, 2011)

beef tongue
tripe
Cup-o-Noodle


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

I miss Ramen...to much sodium.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I miss Ramen...to much sodium.



Me too.  Standard college food, might as well pour the salt shaker down your throat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Me too.  Standard college food, might as well pour the salt shaker down your throat.



I know I can sub out, but it just doesn't taste the same.  Certain flavors are hard to regain.


----------



## qmax (Jun 28, 2011)

Selkie said:


> *Braunschwieger* (liverwurst),
> *Liver* (all kinds),
> *Limburger cheese* (when I can find it!),
> *Chocolate covered creepy crawlies,
> ...



Your list seems completely normal to me, except for the alligator and squirrel, just don't find them around here.

A few of the more unusual things I have had (at least from an American's perspective)

Sea urchin roe (but any sushi aficianado will tell you it fabulous, and I agree, it is one of my favorites...too bad it is so expensive).

Chicken feet - dim sum staple.  I am working with an aircraft maintenance company in Hong Kong, because of me, they affectionately refer to them as "landing gear".

Durian. Oniony, floral, pudding.

Lamb brains.  Fresh, sliced, with a squeeze of lemon. Mmmmm.

Jellyfish salad.  Crunchy, saline, good vehicle for other flavors.

To name a few.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

A beef tongue that is well prepared, is actually very good. I tried to do it at home a couple of times, but I couldn't duplicate the beef tongue I ate in Germany. Sigh, such is the life of being a rudimentary cook.


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 28, 2011)

pacanis said:


> In keeping with the spirit of DC and many cooking forums... here it comes...
> 
> Open up my pantry and you will find Kraft Macaroni & Cheese.
> Open up my refrigerator door and you will find Kraft Parmesan Cheese.
> ...


 
Pacanis you should be ashamed of yourself using such trash...hey...what are you doing in my cupboard ..get out of there ..that's private...what do you mean "What is this?"  It's none of your business.  It was a gift.  I'd never use that product...Oh, never mind!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know I can sub out, but it just doesn't taste the same.  Certain flavors are hard to regain.


Well just save a pack for a rainy day when life smacks you in the teeth That's what I do wanna look in my pantry?
kades


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 28, 2011)

These things are no where near as "exotic" as some of the stuff you folks have mentioned but folks around here ( at least in dh's family) are very white bread.  They think I'm strange because I like frogs legs as well as tuna and egg salad.  Sigh, I should have lived in a much more metropolitan place, or a much more rural place.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't we just do this dance?
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Well just save a pack for a rainy day when life smacks you in the teeth That's what I do wanna look in my pantry?
> kades



I have some chicken stock going right now, I'm going to play with a couple of Asian ingredients and see if I can get some acceptable noodle soup.

I think I would have a fun time digging through your pantry.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 29, 2011)

i once joked with korean and japanese friends that their culture will eat anything.

they responded that no, the chinese eat anything. they each have cuisine.

along those lines, about the only thing that i can add to the list so far is monkfish liver and kidneys  (japanese and french styles), and tuna heart sashimi.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 29, 2011)

Beef tongue is commonly served as tacos.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 29, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> I ate at McDonalds once.
> 
> .40


 
Lol! Good one, if it was in Africa that might even count :P We had a few McDonalds in SA that were busted using horse meat


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 29, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Sweetbreads, tripe, squirrel.


 
Squirrel? Don't think I would even be able to try after watching Ice Age, that darn cute Squirrel chasing it's nut all over the place has made me soft..lol!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just remembered a few more.
Chicken stamaches, sashimi, fish roe, tips of chicken wings (bone and all), I suck out the heads of my prawns and eat the feet, all the congeiled dark bits in the chicken carcas, Flying ants fried, oysters, offal, haggis etc etc etc
Don't think there is much than can crepe me out, just won't eat any rodents unless I have to.
Maybe the worst I can mention is my love the following processed garbage..lol! 
I like tomato cup'n soup with added salt, polony, viennas, instant coffee, cremora, fruit loops, woolworths microwave pasta dishes (all of them) :p


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2011)

I didn't realize fish organs were eaten. I just never thought about it.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 29, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I didn't realize fish organs were eaten. I just never thought about it.


 
I just eat prawn heads, will try fish guts. Anything that was alive to begin with can be eaten, don't come near me if we're ever stuck without food somewhere..lol!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2011)

lol, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I didn't realize fish organs were eaten. I just never thought about it.



You should watch Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern.  That show is proof that there is someone somewhere who will eat absolutely anything.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> You should watch Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern. That show is proof that there is someone somewhere who will eat absolutely anything.


 
I do what I can to _avoid_ shows like that


----------



## spork (Jun 29, 2011)

a still beating fresh water eel heart in a shot of sake
roasted cicada abdomens

the problem is that most of us regulars at DC have no fear of food, and many of us have at least tried something once.  and some of us eat it every day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2011)

spork said:


> a still beating fresh water eel heart in a shot of sake
> roasted cicada abdomens
> 
> the problem is that most of us regulars at DC have no fear of food, and many of us have at least tried something once.  and some of us eat it every day.



I don't care for Sake


----------



## chopper (Jun 30, 2011)

Chicken livers, gizzards, heart and neck. Beef liver and onions.  And...I like Taco Bell, oh my!!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 3, 2011)

chopper said:


> Chicken livers, gizzards, heart and neck. Beef liver and onions.  And...I like Taco Bell, oh my!!



You eat onion! Weirdo..lol!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> You eat onion! Weirdo..lol!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


>



I know I shouldn't judge, I eat tomato, oh the shame 
I better head for bed, this last cup of warm milk really hit me!!!!


----------

